# A strange dream



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Last night I just dreamed that I took some of the staff from a local restaurant out for dinner and drinks. I couldn't think of a mixed drink to order (this happened a couple of nights ago in real life) so I ordered from the specials. It was a lemongrass limeade. It had lime, water, simple syrup and some coconut milk flavored with lemongrass in a tall glass over ice. This actually sounds good to me. Any mixologists in the house? Is this do-able?

Interesting evidence of how our brains solve problems while we sleep.

Oops! I forgot the vodka.

[This message has been edited by nutcakes (edited October 16, 2000).]


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

You might want to try soaking chopped lemongrass in vodka or everclear to see if it comes out tasty. Later you can adjust the alcoholic strength as needed or add sugar syrup if you want to turn it into a liqueur. Be sure to stick a sprig of lemongrass in the glass.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Sounds like it's doable! i ahd a dream one time that I was working in a kitchen in a Restuarant and I was the Cook, the Waiter, the Host Person. I was doing everything for everybody in the restuarant, because i was the only one working and the restuarant was packed. I was getting fustrated trying to cook and get the food out to the customers, wash dishes, seat new guest and take their orders.....I was thinking why o why does this have to happen to me! Then all of a sudden Beep...Beep.....Beep....Beep...Beep..( I hit the snooze button quickly)..and said to myself oh man! thank goodness its only a dream!....talk about constant stress and then having it all end with a Beep.....Beep....Beep. I love my alarm clock!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

umm, getting back to the lemongrass drink, when you make your sugar syrup, how bout you boil the lemongrass into the syrup.

I couldnt tell you the baume degrees for the syrup, but from what i know, you use about a ratio of 1 water to 2 parts castor/superfine sugar.

Heheh, layjo, thats gotta be my worst nightmare.

[This message has been edited by Nick.Shu (edited October 18, 2000).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I like it,I like it








sounds good to me nutcakes
I agree try infusing the lemongrass in you simple syrup 
Let us know how it turns out


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Sorry about that! Just thought i'd sneak it in (about my nightmare). But you strange dream sounds like a good doable idea...yeah let us know how it turns out nutcakes! I'm no mixologist, but would sure like to try this one out. I take a little Vodka in mine also....maybe Tequila or Rum would work out fine too.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

I'll bet you're onto something. At Red Light, we made a Mango Martini with Citron, ginger infused simple syrup and mango Ravifruit, blended with ice. It was like a grown-up smoothie.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

THE GREAT LEMONGRASS EXPERIMENT

I bought a bunch of fresh lemongrass at my local Vietnamese grocer, sliced it and put it through the food processor to chop it fine. This I divided into 3 batches.

1) I put this one into a small pot, added 1 cup sugar, 1/2 cup water, brought to a boil and simmered for 1/2 hour. At this point it was rather delicately lemon flavored, sort of a lemon-candy flavor than lemon-peel flavor. I will try using it to sweeten drinks when we get to the next step.

2) To make a lemongrass-scented oil, I put the next into a small pot, covered it with vegetable oil, brought to the point where it started to sizzle, reduced the heat and kept it there for 1/2 hour. This one is also mildly lemon-flavored.

3)I filled a glass jar with the rest of the chopped lemongrass, poured over Everclear (95% grain spirits), covered, and left on the kitchen counter. It's been 1-1/2 days now, and this one is outrageously lemon-flavored. I'm hoping it will turn out to be the kind of flavoring extract you can just add a few drops of to a recipe. I'm going to give this a couple of weeks before proceeding to the next step, which is where I start mixing drinks.

I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Katherine,

Thanks for all your hard work.
Don't forget to apply for a patent


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Katherine, you rock! Can't wait to hear more. (Where do you get everclear? What is the advantage/dis over vodka?)


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Update on the lemongrass limeade experiment. 








First of all, I have to go to one of the larger New Hampshire liquor stores to buy the everclear (190 proof), which I don't think is available in Maine. If it is, it's probably lots more expensive. Even in New Hampshire, you have to ask for it, and they go out back and get it for you. You will extract as much flavor using vodka, but the extract will be more dilute, and you'll need more vodka.
Now, for the drinks:
I strained out the lemongrass from the simple syrup, and also from the everclear extract. The yield for each was about 1/2 cup. 
I squeezed a couple of limes, and made 2 glasses of limeade. One was sweetened with plain sugar syrup, the other with the lemongrass syrup, which took about 1-1/2 ounces per ounce of lime juice.

The glass sweetened with the lemongrass syrup had a distinct and pleasant lemongrass flavor. I put in the refrigerator for later. Then I added lemongrass extract until the second glass tasted of lemongrass, which took about 1-1/2 teaspoons.

It looks like a bunch of lemongrass will give you nine glasses of lemongrass limeade using the syrup, or 24 glasses of slightly alcoholic lemongrass limeade using the extract.

Next I made the ultimate sacrifice of adding tequila to the glass I had out, and now I am drinking it.

It is good.


----------

